# Donation Disappointment...



## chandab (Sep 30, 2009)

I know several people have shopped Horse.com (Country Supply) and used their CARE program to donate to CMHR; well, bad news... They have dropped the program and have no plans to bring it back. [i placed an order over the weekend, and didn't see the donation box, so I e-mailed and found out they dropped it.] At one time, they had the best deals and the best shipping; well, that isn't the case any more. Many of their items are still cheaper, but they no longer offer free shipping all the time with a minimum order (they offer periodically as a special deal, now). I planned much of my horse supply shopping around being able to get free shipping and also make a donation to CMHR; now I'll just go where its my best deal, which isn't always Horse.com.

Just thought I'd let everyone know, they dropped the program.


----------



## Connie P (Oct 1, 2009)

I had NO idea that Country Supply had dropped the donation program. Thank you for enlightening us all. I will check on this.


----------



## bevann (Oct 3, 2009)

I plan to let them know that I will not be buying as much or as often from them for this reason. I will also thank them for past donations andurge them to bring program back in the near future.


----------



## Connie P (Oct 20, 2009)

Upon discussing this with Gini she says that we are still receiving checks from Country Supply and that they have not dropped the program. chandab can you tell me who you spoke with? Thank you!


----------



## chandab (Oct 25, 2009)

Connie P said:


> Upon discussing this with Gini she says that we are still receiving checks from Country Supply and that they have not dropped the program. chandab can you tell me who you spoke with? Thank you!


I had sent an e-mail after placing an order the end of Sept, as I didn't see the Country CARES program box where you enter the code. I've since deleted the e-mail response, but whomever responded told me that they dropped the program without plans to bring it back. perhaps enough people complained that they brought it back. Sorry I didn't keep the e-mail, but it was a day or so after the response, that I decided to say something on the board, and had already deleted the e-mail.


----------



## bevann (Nov 19, 2009)

they did drop the donation program.I got an e mail from them and told them I was disappointed but grateful for past donations.I also told them I would not continue buying from them and I order about $1000 worth of sand product at a time.I placed my order with another company and threw country Supply catalogs in the recycle bin. Chances will miss that money.


----------

